# Nvidia bestätigt Hack: Quellcode von DLSS im Umlauf, LHR-Sperren drohen zu fallen



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nvidia bestätigt Hack: Quellcode von DLSS im Umlauf, LHR-Sperren drohen zu fallen*

					Nvidia hat den Hackerangriff am Wochenende bestätigt. Immer mehr auch rkitische Daten befinden sich nun um Umlauf, etwa der Quellcode zu DLSS oder Informationen zur LHR-Sperre. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Nvidia bestätigt Hack: Quellcode von DLSS im Umlauf, LHR-Sperren drohen zu fallen*


----------



## onkel-foehn (1. März 2022)

"*LHR-Sperren drohen zu fallen"

wenn das mal nicht so von nVidia gewollt war ...   

MfG Föhn.*


----------



## Ganjafield (1. März 2022)

DLSS sehr bald auch bei AMD und Intel.... ?
LHR-Sperren fallen? Grafikkarten werden wieder teurer?


----------



## NewBie (1. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> "*LHR-Sperren drohen zu fallen"
> 
> wenn das mal nicht so von nVidia gewollt war ...
> 
> MfG Föhn.*


Ein(e) Schelm:in der / die / das böses denkt? (war der Kommentar Transgendergerecht??  )


----------



## NewBie (1. März 2022)

Willkommen bei den Bürgern von Schilda.
Zum Glück ist Nvidia ja keine IT-Firma die weiss wie Netzwerke abgesichert werden damit diese von aussen eben nicht angegriffen werden können.
Aber ansonsten, das was Föhn sagt.
VG,


----------



## AyC (1. März 2022)

Nur mal grundsätzlich, hilft LHR wirklich? Umso höher die Rate des Minings, umso weniger lukrativ wird es doch insgesamt. Also wäre es doch wünschenswert, wenn es da keine künstlichen Limitierungen gäbe. Oder anders gesagt, wenn die Karten nur noch die Hälfte liefern, dann braucht man die doppelte Anzahl an Karten.


----------



## loud_noises (1. März 2022)

AyC schrieb:


> Nur mal grundsätzlich, hilft LHR wirklich? Umso höher die Rate des Minings, umso weniger lukrativ wird es doch insgesamt. Also wäre es doch wünschenswert, wenn es da keine künstlichen Limitierungen gäbe. Oder anders gesagt, wenn die Karten nur noch die Hälfte liefern, dann braucht man die doppelte Anzahl an Karten.



Das ist ein echt guter Gedanke.
Wahrscheinlich würde es nur was nützen wenn man mit den Karten gar nicht mehr minern könnte.
Aber nur einschränken könnte durchaus kontroproduktiv sein.

Zur Meldung: ich wünsche NVIDIA nichts schlechtes aber das der Quellcode für DLSS geleakted wurde, gefällt mir irgendwie.
Ich mag diese exklusiven Features nicht.
Hab mir das letzte Mal extra wieder eine Geforce geholt, weil ich so ein Fan von 3D Vision bin.
Tja leider haben sie dieses Feature komplett fallen gelassen und ich bin angewiesen auf Treiber-Hacks, die aber mit den neuesten Karten auch nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## twack3r (1. März 2022)

AyC schrieb:


> Nur mal grundsätzlich, hilft LHR wirklich? Umso höher die Rate des Minings, umso weniger lukrativ wird es doch insgesamt. Also wäre es doch wünschenswert, wenn es da keine künstlichen Limitierungen gäbe. Oder anders gesagt, wenn die Karten nur noch die Hälfte liefern, dann braucht man die doppelte Anzahl an Karten.


Mein Verständnis ist, dass es mindestens zwei Ratios gibt nach denen die Lukrativität bon Mining bemessen werden kann: einmal das Alter des Coins, und damit, falls erfolgreich, die schon realisierte Menge der Berechnungen. Und auf der anderen Seite schlicht und ergreifend das Verhältnis zwischen Miining Leistung und Kosten der Energie Zufuhr.


----------



## openSUSE (1. März 2022)

Nvidia, dann macht jetzt mal "Butter bei die Fische" und veröffentlicht DLSS unter Open Source Lizenz.


----------



## nibi030 (1. März 2022)

> So könnten Open-Source-Treiber auf Basis dieses Wissens für Linux entstehen und vielleicht, offiziell natürlich niemals, wagt auch der Wettbewerb einen Blick in das, was Nvidia da hat - es gibt sicher das eine oder andere zu lernen



Das bezweifle ich sehr stark, dass selbst mir nur abgeleiteten Wissen das jemals den Weg in eine Open Source Lösung findet. Nvidia wird ja nicht gänzlich doof gewesen sein und entsprechende Patente haben.

Aus IT Security Brille, du musst schon wirklich alles verkehrt gemacht haben, wenn dir der Source Code geklaut werden kann.


----------



## takan (1. März 2022)

glaube die hacker habens memo nicht mitbekomm, das doch ende des jahres von pow auf pos umgestellt wird bei eth. und generell wird nur dort gebremst. ich hoffe nvidia lässt die ins offene messer laufen und macht halt vorher opensource.


----------



## Rudi-Brudi (1. März 2022)

Nur weil etwas geleakt wurde, heißt es nicht, dass du es jetzt frei benutzen kannst, als ob es open source wäre. Wenn jemand auch nur Teile des Codes nutzt, um damit wirtschaftliche Ziele zu verfolgen, macht sich strafbar. Außer irgendwelche Bastel-Treiber wird es kaum Konsequenzen haben. Nvidia hat sich richtig verhalten und sich auf keinerlei Verhandlungen mit den Hackern eingelassen. Eine andere Reaktion hätte auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## wishi (1. März 2022)

Warum finde ich das gut?


----------



## Herbststurm (1. März 2022)

NewBie schrieb:


> Ein(e) Schelm:in der / die / das böses denkt? (war der Kommentar Transgendergerecht??  )


Nein 

Du hast das Sternchen vergessen und nicht mit verwurstet oder ziehst Du etwa den "Doppelpunkt" dem "Sternchen" vor, dass wäre ja Diskriminierung 

so verdrehter ********************* Sarkasmus aus.

zum Thema:
Den Quellcode für DLSS kann am Ende auch keine Firma offensichtlich nutzen ohne gleich eine Klage am Hals zu haben.


----------



## Pu244 (1. März 2022)

Jetzt wird es interessant. Mich interessiert wirklich, ob DLSS nun auf den Tensorkernen läuft oder wie PhysX und RTX Audio nur ein gigantischer Schwindel ist.

Es wird spannend.



AyC schrieb:


> Nur mal grundsätzlich, hilft LHR wirklich? Umso höher die Rate des Minings, umso weniger lukrativ wird es doch insgesamt. Also wäre es doch wünschenswert, wenn es da keine künstlichen Limitierungen gäbe. Oder anders gesagt, wenn die Karten nur noch die Hälfte liefern, dann braucht man die doppelte Anzahl an Karten.



Ja, es hilft, wenn es denn funktioniert. Es wird nur unattraktiv, wenn man d´die globale Hash Rate berachtet. Nvidia bietet jedoch auch noch spezielle Karten zum Mining an, die etwas eine doppelt so hohe UVP haben und sich nicht als Gamingkarten weiterverkaufen lassen. Die Miner sollen diese Karten kaufen, denn dann macht Nvidia den Reibach und nicht irgendwelche Zwischenhändler.

Wenn die LHR Sperre hetzt ausgehebelt worden ist, dann sind die Miningkarten fast obsolet.



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> (...) und vielleicht, offiziell natürlich niemals, wagt auch der Wettbewerb einen Blick in das, was Nvidia da hat - es gibt sicher das eine oder andere zu lernen.



Und mit extrem hoher Sicherheit gibt es eine Klage gegen AMD oder Intel, wenn das raus kommt. Im Amiland sind die da nicht ganz so zahm, wie in Europa, das kann echt heftige Folgen haben. Ich meine richtig heftige Folgen. Etwa Milliardenentschädigungen oder noch schlimmer, das Gericht könnte alle darauf aufbauenden Innovationen zum geistigen Eigentum vom Nvidia erklären, viel Spaß ohne FSR und Raytracing. Dazu reicht es übrigens aus, dass ein einziger Ex Mitarbeiter auspackt, um sich seinen Teil der Entschädigung zu holen.

Von daher wäre das unglaublich dämlich.


----------



## BigBoymann (1. März 2022)

Rudi-Brudi schrieb:


> Nur weil etwas geleakt wurde, heißt es nicht, dass du es jetzt frei benutzen kannst, als ob es open source wäre. Wenn jemand auch nur Teile des Codes nutzt, um damit wirtschaftliche Ziele zu verfolgen, macht sich strafbar. Außer irgendwelche Bastel-Treiber wird es kaum Konsequenzen haben. Nvidia hat sich richtig verhalten und sich auf keinerlei Verhandlungen mit den Hackern eingelassen. Eine andere Reaktion hätte auch keinen Sinn.


Naja, einfaches Szenario, AMD bastelt ein AMD exklusives und geschlossenes Feature draus, FSR 2.0. und dann? Ohne AMD Hack wird niemals jemand erfahren ob und wie viel Code enthalten ist. Genauso kann Intel Teile nutzen und in deren Technik einfließen lassen. Nur weil beide die Technik frei zugänglich machen. Muss dies ja nicht zwangsläufig darauf basieren, dass der Code frei verfügbar ist. 

Drittes Szenario, freie Entwickler (wer böses denkt, gesponsert von Intel und AMD) schaffen eine Implementierung von DLSS in die AMD/Intel Treiber, natürlich ganz ohne Hintergedanken und wirtschaftlicher Sichtweise, quasi nur so zum Spaß


----------



## Pu244 (1. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> "*LHR-Sperren drohen zu fallen"
> 
> wenn das mal nicht so von nVidia gewollt war ...
> 
> MfG Föhn.*



Klar, sicher, Nvidia macht seine überteuerten Miningkarten obsolet.

Warum genau?
Nun, das machen Bösewichte nunmal so, dafür gibt es keinen logischen Grund.

Die Verschwörungstheorien treiben schon seltsame Blüten.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Naja, einfaches Szenario, AMD bastelt ein AMD exklusives und geschlossenes Feature draus, FSR 2.0. und dann? Ohne AMD Hack wird niemals jemand erfahren ob und wie viel Code enthalten ist.



Nun, da irrst du dich und zwar gewaltig!

Es reicht wenn ein einziger (Ex)Mitarbeiter auspackt, weil er seinen Teil vom Entschädigungskuchen abhaben möchte.

Dann wird AMD der Arsch weggeklagt und wie gesagt, das Gericht könnte AMDs Technologien dann zum Eigentum von Nvidia erklären, ganz blöd.


----------



## onkel-foehn (1. März 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Klar, sicher, Nvidia macht seine überteuerten MiningGamingkarten obsolet.
> 
> Warum genau?
> Nun, das machen Bösewichte nunmal so, dafür gibt es keinen logischen Grund.
> ...


Manchmal liebe ich einfach Deinen Sinn für Humor !
Aber halt leider nur manchmal ...    

So verkaufen sie die eh schon völlig überteuerten "normalen" Karten eben noch teurer,
und machen noch mehr Reibach (2021 waren es 9,75 Milliarden *Gewinn !!)*

MfG Föhn.


----------



## LastManStanding (1. März 2022)

Auch wenn man den Quellcode und seine Bestandteile nicht nutzen kann, fände ich es doch nett wenn daraus einige Ideen und Wissenswertes für andere Programme endstehen. Ich selbst interessiere mich zwar nicht für solche Software, aber dennoch.

Für Nvidia is es zwar nicht unbedingt nen Grund für ne Gartenparty, würd Mir wohl auch die Tea-Time Versauen. Aber naja jetzt is es halt so sh*t Happens. beste draus machen.
Nvidia ist ja eh ein Börsennotiertes Untenehmen,-- Dort wird aus Verlusten ganz einfach Gewinn generiert.
Da springen kleine Negativ und Positiv-Kobolde Hand in Hand über die Finanzwiese.

Die Hash-Reduzierung war aus Endkunden sicht eh nur´n wertloser Namenszusatz. Und dem Preis war es sowiso egal. Satz mit x.


----------



## nibi030 (1. März 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Naja, einfaches Szenario, AMD bastelt ein AMD exklusives und geschlossenes Feature draus, FSR 2.0. und dann? Ohne AMD Hack wird niemals jemand erfahren ob und wie viel Code enthalten ist. Genauso kann Intel Teile nutzen und in deren Technik einfließen lassen. Nur weil beide die Technik frei zugänglich machen. Muss dies ja nicht zwangsläufig darauf basieren, dass der Code frei verfügbar ist.
> 
> Drittes Szenario, freie Entwickler (wer böses denkt, gesponsert von Intel und AMD) schaffen eine Implementierung von DLSS in die AMD/Intel Treiber, natürlich ganz ohne Hintergedanken und wirtschaftlicher Sichtweise, quasi nur so zum Spaß


Das ist falsch. Wenn das geistige Eigentum per Patent geschützt ist und amd oder auch intel etwas bringen was mutmaßen lässt, dass ein Patent verletzt worden sein könnte, müssen die den Code einem Gerichtsgutachter in einem Prozess  offen legen.

Freie Entwickler und jegliche Entwickler bekommen einfach einen takedown. Die Prozesse sind automatisiert und mit wenig Aufwand durch den Inhaber der Rechte durchsetzbar.


----------



## WarBeastGT (2. März 2022)

Klar können AMD oder Intel den DLSS Quellcode "nutzen", es reicht schon wenn sie diesen studieren und dann aus dem gewonnenen Wissen eine eigene Implementierung schreiben, solange sie keine Codebestandteile klauen ist es so gut wie unmöglich nachzuweisen woher denn nun das Wissen kommt. Oder hat OpenOffice etwa auch Code von MS Office geklaut, die Programme sehen sich ja verdammt ähnlich und haben eine ähnliche Funktionsweise.


----------



## RX480 (2. März 2022)

Vllt. ist ja bereits XeSS ausreichend gut und bald für Alle verfügbar als DP4a.
In der Richtung sicher einfacher zu nutzen mit AMD-Hardware. (oder APU´s + GTX)

Man hat da ja leider momentan noch kein Gefühl dafür, ob sich bei Intel die extraChipfläche für die MatrixCores tatsächlich
 lohnt oder ob ein paar Shader mehr@DP4a genau dasselbe könnten.


----------



## Rudi-Brudi (2. März 2022)

Schon alleine mit dem Besitz dieser Daten würden sich die großen Firmen (Intel, AMD, etc.) strafbar machen. Es könnte als Spionage ausgelegt werden. Die würden ihre ganze Firma einem extremen Risiko einer Anklage aussetzen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2022)

Rudi-Brudi schrieb:


> Schon alleine mit dem Besitz dieser Daten würden sich die großen Firmen (Intel, AMD, etc.) strafbar machen. Es könnte als Spionage ausgelegt werden. Die würden ihre ganze Firma einem extremen Risiko einer Anklage aussetzen.


In der heutigen Zeit gibt es genug Möglichkeiten Reverse Engineering zu betreiben und dennoch unter dem Radar zu bleiben.  Du lädst die Daten über ein öffentliches Netzwerk herunter, und analysierst sie in einer Inselumgebung. Das Gerät welches zum Download der Daten benutzt wurde, wird komplett vernichtet, und die Inselumgebung steht an einem Standort welcher keinen Bezug zu deinem Unternehmen hat. 

Da hat´s die Autobrache schon einfacher. Die kaufen einfach das Auto der Konkurrenz und zerlegen es in seine Einzelteile. 



Pu244 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es interessant. Mich interessiert wirklich, ob DLSS nun auf den Tensorkernen läuft oder wie PhysX und RTX Audio nur ein gigantischer Schwindel ist.


Das wäre wirklich spannend zu erfahren!


----------



## cx19 (2. März 2022)

takan schrieb:


> ich hoffe nvidia lässt die ins offene messer laufen und macht halt vorher opensource.


Hach wäre das schön.


----------



## BigBoymann (2. März 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Nun, da irrst du dich und zwar gewaltig!
> 
> Es reicht wenn ein einziger (Ex)Mitarbeiter auspackt, weil er seinen Teil vom Entschädigungskuchen abhaben möchte.
> 
> Dann wird AMD der Arsch weggeklagt und wie gesagt, das Gericht könnte AMDs Technologien dann zum Eigentum von Nvidia erklären, ganz blöd.


Ja und Nein, es besteht sicherlich ein gewisses Risiko, allerdings sehe ich das Ganze im Code bei Weitem nicht so eindeutig, denn man wird wohl kaum so blöd sein und den Code 1:1 nutzen, sondern die Technik dahinter anwenden und da gab und gibt es ja bei Weitem genug Fälle, wo man sich sicher sein kann, dass "abgeschrieben" wurde und die Verfahren letztlich wegen Mängeln an der Beweisführung eingestellt wurden. Das Risiko, dass ein Ex Mitarbeiter auspackt ist sicherlich da, aber auch hier würde man ggfls. minimieren können. 

Das AMD der Arsch weggeklagt wird? Ich weiß nicht und bin da sehr skeptisch, wenn man die Historie sieht, dann sind da oft Unsumme aufgerufen worden, die sich aber eben relativieren, wenn man die gesamtwirtschaftliche Lage berechnet. Siehe Intel, die auf Grund offensichtlicher Kartellfragen verknackt wurden ein absolut horrende Summe zu zahlen, hat sich seit dem was geändert? Nein und die Folgen des damaligen Verhaltens spüren wir noch heute, Intel hätte niemals diesen Marktanteil, denn zu der Zeit war AMD sehr oft auf Augenhöhe zu Intel und sogar oft davor (Ghz Rennen usw), Intel hat die Strafe letztlich mit einer halben Arschbacke abgesessen! 

Dazu kommt, dass man auch in Amerika dem Großen folgt, wenn man AMD verknacken würde, wäre das die Erschaffung eines Monopols (also so hoch, dass AMD zumachten muss), dass würden die Richter sicherlich in alle Entscheidungen einfließen lassen und dann verliert so eine Strafe plötzlich an SChrecken. 


Aber persönlich glaube ich dennoch nicht, dass AMD dies machen wird! Wenn man intelligent ist, wird man versuchen XeSS gemeinsam mit Intel zu optimieren und eine gleichwertige Alternative zu DLSS zu schaffen, so dass DLSS (wie viele propitiäre Techniken) in der Versenkung verschwindet. Eine gewisse Zeit wird Nvidia sich dagegen wehren um dann aber eben auch festzustellen, dass eine alleinige Weiterentwicklung gegen zwei Gegner zu teuer und zu sinnlos ist. So war es immer und so wird es immer sein. 

Bleibt die Hoffnung, dass es in der Community DLSS Hacks gibt, mit denen wir nun schon auch als AMD Nutzer in den Genuss von DLSS kommen können.


----------



## Watschnburli (2. März 2022)

Wäre mal interessant, ob auch Treiberquellcode verfügbar ist. Würde gerne die volt/powerlimitsperre aus meiner Grafikkarte haben! Da würde noch mehr gehen wenn die nicht wäre. So ein angepasste Firmware hätte was!


----------



## BigBoymann (2. März 2022)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Wenn das geistige Eigentum per Patent geschützt ist und amd oder auch intel etwas bringen was mutmaßen lässt, dass ein Patent verletzt worden sein könnte, müssen die den Code einem Gerichtsgutachter in einem Prozess offen legen.


Zumindest Intel bringt etwas in der Art und die werden ganz sicher nichts veröffentlichen müssen. Problem an der Sache ist ja, dass die Technik dahinter, bzw. der grundlegende Gedanke nicht sonderlich neu ist, die Herangehensweise ist neu aber da hat Intel eben schon vor geraumer Zeit angekündigt, auf die gleichen Gedanken gekommen zu sein. Die Umsetzung wird das Problem sein und ich glaube kaum, dass es genug Gutachter (mit solch immensen Kenntnissen) gibt, die den Ganzen Tag Zeit haben auf Verdacht mal Quellcodes zu verifizieren und zu überprüfen.


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. März 2022)

HASH-Sperre endgültig gefallen...?
Dann können die GPU-Preise ja wieder steigen!


----------



## Filz86 (2. März 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> In der heutigen Zeit gibt es genug Möglichkeiten Reverse Engineering zu betreiben und dennoch unter dem Radar zu bleiben.  Du lädst die Daten über ein öffentliches Netzwerk herunter, und analysierst sie in einer Inselumgebung. Das Gerät welches zum Download der Daten benutzt wurde, wird komplett vernichtet, und die Inselumgebung steht an einem Standort welcher keinen Bezug zu deinem Unternehmen hat.
> 
> Da hat´s die Autobrache schon einfacher. Die kaufen einfach das Auto der Konkurrenz und zerlegen es in seine Einzelteile.
> 
> ...



Kaufen? Dafür sind die doch viel zu geizig! Die mieten sich ne Karre dafür!


----------



## nibi030 (2. März 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Zumindest Intel bringt etwas in der Art und die werden ganz sicher nichts veröffentlichen müssen. Problem an der Sache ist ja, dass die Technik dahinter, bzw. der grundlegende Gedanke nicht sonderlich neu ist, die Herangehensweise ist neu aber da hat Intel eben schon vor geraumer Zeit angekündigt, auf die gleichen Gedanken gekommen zu sein. Die Umsetzung wird das Problem sein und ich glaube kaum, dass es genug Gutachter (mit solch immensen Kenntnissen) gibt, die den Ganzen Tag Zeit haben auf Verdacht mal Quellcodes zu verifizieren und zu überprüfen.


Die gibt es... dank der ganzen Patenttrolle muss es diese auch geben.


----------



## SilentHunter (2. März 2022)

Watschnburli schrieb:


> Würde gerne die volt/powerlimitsperre aus meiner Grafikkarte haben! Da würde noch mehr gehen wenn die nicht wäre. So ein angepasste Firmware hätte was!


Kannst ja mal freundlich beim OC Experten der 8auer anfragen denn wenn einer sowas schon hat dann doch bestimmt er.

MfG


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. März 2022)

CB-Crossposting:


> Sie haben es auf jeden Fall clever aufgezogen. So stehen Nvidia jetzt als diejenigen dar, denen keine Sympathie zu gute kommen sollte. Denn die Forderungen erscheinen selbstlos, gemeinnützig und nicht überzogen. Wenn Nvidia nicht darauf eingeht, dann waschen die Hacker ihre Hände in Unschuld.
> 
> Dass die Hackergruppe vorher anscheinend schon versucht hat, aus den Daten Reibach zu machen, gerät dem gegenüber in den Hintergrund. Ich will denen jetzt nicht absolut verwerfliche Absichten unterstellen, aber zumindest haben sie ihren Ruf gerade erheblich versucht aufzupolieren oder erfolgreich aufpoliert.











						LAPSUS$: Nvidia soll seine Treiber alle auf Open Source umstellen
					

Was soll das bringen die Treiber open source rauszubringen?  NVIDIA blockt zum Beispiel die Verwendung von Consumer-Karten in virtuellen Maschinen (PCIe-Passthrough). Ginge dann nicht mehr. Man könnte auch die Treiber von alten Karten länger für aktuelle Systeme pflegen.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## Ganjafield (2. März 2022)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> HASH-Sperre endgültig gefallen...?
> Dann können die GPU-Preise ja wieder steigen!


Laut Gerüchten wollen russische Firmen und der Staat jetzt auch mit ihrem Geld in Kryptos flüchten. Wenn das nicht wieder das Mining befeuert und die Preise von Grafikkarten steigen lässt!? 
Putin kauft aus Rache den Grafikkartenmarkt leer und lässt staatlich schürfen. 
Immerhin kann man hoffen, dass AMD und Intel vom DLSS Quellcode etwas lernen können und diese Firmen in 1 oder 2 Jahren ordentliche Konkurrenzsoftware gebastelt haben mit gleich guten Ergebnissen. Dieser Hack hat langfristig gesehen vielleicht auch etwas Gutes für uns Kunden. Natürlich können die Entwickler nicht einfach copy&paste machen aber lernen und Ähnlich programmieren geht sicherlich, kostet allerdings auch Zeit.


----------



## derneuemann (2. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Manchmal liebe ich einfach Deinen Sinn für Humor !
> Aber halt leider nur manchmal ...
> 
> So verkaufen sie die eh schon völlig überteuerten "normalen" Karten eben noch teurer,
> ...


Wieso hört sich das bei dir so an, als ob nur die Nvidia Karten überteuert wären und die AMD Karten nicht?
P/L Verhältnis ist doch absolut auf Augenhöhe in der aktuellen Generation.

Also ohne die Preistreiberei, auf die AMD und Nvidia nicht direkt Einfluss haben.

Also RTX3080 699... AMD 6800XT 649... Das ist in Ordnung und vergleichbar. Selbst mit Preistreiberei bleibt es vergleichbar, aber halt schwankend.


----------



## Freiheraus (2. März 2022)

Wilde Zeiten, auch für Kontrollfreaks.


----------



## Firebuster (2. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> wenn das mal nicht so von nVidia gewollt war ...


Mein 1. Gedanke ...
Ist halt bequemer die Grafikkarten palettenweise an einen Abnehmer zu verkaufen.


----------



## onkel-foehn (2. März 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Wieso hört sich das bei dir so an, als ob nur die Nvidia Karten überteuert wären und die AMD Karten nicht?
> P/L Verhältnis ist doch absolut auf Augenhöhe in der aktuellen Generation.
> 
> Also RTX3080 699... AMD 6800XT 649... Das ist in Ordnung und vergleichbar. Selbst mit Preistreiberei bleibt es vergleichbar, aber halt schwankend.


Wieso hört sich das bei Dir so an, als die nVidia Karten NICHT überteuert wären ?
Was oder wen interessiert die ach so tolle UVP nochmal genau ?!?
Eine 6900XT gab es bei MF für 1299 € und bei Geizhals ab 1349€.
für eine 3090 musst 1000 (!) mehr auf den Tisch legen.
In "normalen" *Auflösungen* (FullHD/QWHD) mit RR ist die 6900XT der 3090 überlegen.
Nur bei den "paar" Games mit RT (wer´s braucht/will) ist die 3090 vorne.
Und das wie gesagt bei 1000€ mehr und höherem Verbrauch.

Deswegen !

Edit :  Verwechslung  Games mit Auflösungen.

MfG Föhn.


----------



## SFT-GSG (2. März 2022)

Man verhandelt nicht mit Terroristen, in der heutigen Zeit erst recht nicht.


onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Wieso hört sich das bei Dir so an, als die nVidia Karten NICHT überteuert wären ?
> Was oder wen interessiert die ach so tolle UVP nochmal genau ?!?
> Eine 6900XT gab es bei MF für 1299 € und bei Geizhals ab 1349€.
> für eine 3090 musst 1000 (!) mehr auf den Tisch legen.
> ...


Diese Preise macht aber der Markt, in der Hinsicht sind die Preise also fair. AMD kann man nur für die UVP verantwortlich machen, andere Preise regeln Angebot und Nachfrage. Immerhin werden Karten zu diesen Preisen gekauft, sind es dem Käufer also "wert".


----------



## Schak28 (2. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> In "normalen" Games mit RR ist die 6900XT der 3090 überlegen.
> Nur bei den "paar" Games mit RT (wer´s braucht/will) ist die 3090 vorne.
> Und das wie gesagt bei 1000€ mehr und höherem Verbrauch.
> 
> ...


Verbrauch Okey da stimme ich zu …

Aber die 6900XT  ist der 3090 überlegen… nein nicht wirklich .. ist ein geben und nehmen aber auch ohne RT ist die 3090 meistens vor der 6900xt. Die OC Modelle lasse ich jetzt bei beiden Modellen außen vor.









						AMD RX 6900 XT mit XTXH-GPU gegen Nvidia RTX 3090 OC: UHD-Benchmarks, Leistungsaufnahme und Effizienz
					

Radeon vs. GeForce im Test: UHD-Benchmarks, Leistungsaufnahme und Effizienz / Benchmarks in Ultra HD




					www.computerbase.de
				




Schalte ich jetzt noch meine schönen Features an ist die 6900xt erst recht hinten.


----------



## Painkiller (3. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> wenn das mal nicht so von nVidia gewollt war ...


Glaube ich nicht. Vorallem nicht, nachdem in dem Hack u.a. Daten des Tegra T239 enthalten waren, und diese allem Anschein nach auf eine Nintendo Switch Pro hindeuten. Und das obwohl Nvidia und Nintendo Pläne für diese Konsole immer wieder vehement dementiert haben. Der Chip ist durchaus spannend, denn in der Theorie kann so DLSS und Raytracing auf die Konsole kommen. 

Quelle:
https://www.golem.de/news/tegra-t239-nvidia-hack-zeigt-switch-pro-chip-2203-163543.html


----------



## onkel-foehn (3. März 2022)

Schak28 schrieb:


> Verbrauch Okey da stimme ich zu …
> 
> Aber die 6900XT  ist der 3090 überlegen… nein nicht wirklich .. ist ein geben und nehmen aber auch ohne RT ist die 3090 meistens vor der 6900xt. Die OC Modelle lasse ich jetzt bei beiden Modellen außen vor.
> 
> Schalte ich jetzt noch meine schönen Features an ist die 6900xt erst recht hinten.


Also bei RR Games liegt die 6900XT vs. 3090 in FullHD vorne, in WQDH gleichauf und in 4K knapp dahinter !
Siehe Anhänge.
In RT ist die 3090 ungeschlagen. Die 6900XT liegt in manchen Titeln auf 3080 Niveau (bei AMD 1. RT Gen).
Es gibt und wird es immer geben, Titel die mal auf "Rot" und "Grün" besser performen.
Pauschal zu sagen/behaupten, die EINE Karte sei einfach die BESTE halte ich für "naiv".
Kommt immer auf die Vorlieben und Settings an in denen man zocken möchte.
Letztes Jahr war die 3090 vs. 6900XT noch doppelt so teuer (ca. 3200 vs. 1600 €).
Ob einem die "schönen Features" dies "wert" sind, darf ein jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

MfG Föhn.


----------



## Schak28 (3. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Also bei RR Games liegt die 6900XT vs. 3090 in FullHD vorne, in WQDH gleichauf und in 4K knapp dahinter !
> Siehe Anhänge.
> In RT ist die 3090 ungeschlagen. Die 6900XT liegt in manchen Titeln auf 3080 Niveau (bei AMD 1. RT Gen).
> Es gibt und wird es immer geben, Titel die mal auf "Rot" und "Grün" besser performen.
> ...



Deswegen sagte ich ja ist ein geben und nehmen  mal die Grüne mal die Rote vorne.
Full HD hatte ich da schon garnicht mehr auf dem Schirm  mit solchen Karten in FHD zocken … aber soll’s heutzutage ja echt noch geben

Jep das ist Geschmacksache was die Features betrifft da geb ich dir recht. Aber wenn ich schon so einen Hohen Preis bezahle will ich auch das Maximum an Optik und Technik haben und das gibts leider momentan nur bei den Grünen vernünftig.
Obwohl ich zugeben muss über UVP hätte/ hab ich nicht bezahlt was meine 3090 betrifft. Ich hatte halt einfach Glück.

Bei mir wird das gekauft was einfach das beste packet ist und dafür sorgt das meine Games 1A aussehen und gut laufen.
Ob da AMD auf der Karte oder Nvidia steht ist mir da echt egal


----------



## blautemple (3. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Also bei RR Games liegt die 6900XT vs. 3090 in FullHD vorne, in WQDH gleichauf und in 4K knapp dahinter !


Und das wird dann bei dir zu:


onkel-foehn schrieb:


> In "normalen" Games mit RR ist die 6900XT der 3090 überlegen.


Merkst du selbst, oder


----------



## FR4GGL3 (3. März 2022)

Was hat denn jetzt der Hack damit zu tun welche Karte in welchem Szenario schneller ist?
So ein Hack ist einfach shice. Jetzt stellt euch mal vor das wäre bei AMD geschehen.


----------



## onkel-foehn (3. März 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Und das wird dann bei dir zu:
> 
> Merkst du selbst, oder


Gut aufgemerkt !
Meinte "natürlich" nicht normale "Games", sondern normale "Auflösungen". Mein Fehler.
Dass in FullHD und QWHD mehr gezockt wird als in 4K (Nische) brauchen wir glaub nicht ausdiskutieren.
*Mir* ist lieber QWHD mit max. Details mit 144 Hz, als 4K mit 23 - 38 FPS.

MfG Föhn.


----------



## Blackout27 (3. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Wieso hört sich das bei Dir so an, als die nVidia Karten NICHT überteuert wären ?
> Was oder wen interessiert die ach so tolle UVP nochmal genau ?!?
> Eine 6900XT gab es bei MF für 1299 € und bei Geizhals ab 1349€.
> für eine 3090 musst 1000 (!) mehr auf den Tisch legen.
> ...



Ich fand von Anfang an die UVP der 6900XT zu hoch. Eine 6800XT bietet fast das gleiche. Die 370€ für die 6600XT sind für mich auch zu übertrieben.

Allgemein ist die UVP von vielen Karten s gestiegen was nun mal den Ausgangspunkt darstellt.

Bin gespannt wie sich diese Entwicklung in der nächsten GPU Generation auswirken wird.

RTX4050 mit 8GB für 350€, RX7600XT für 430€?! High End Modelle starten vielleicht bei 2000€UVP... Daumen drücken das es nicht so wird und der normale Gamer für ~300€ eine ordentliche Gaming Leistung bekommt die der Zeit und der Technik angemessen ist 


Painkiller schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Vorallem nicht, nachdem in dem Hack u.a. Daten des Tegra T239 enthalten waren, und diese allem Anschein nach auf eine Nintendo Switch Pro hindeuten. Und das obwohl Nvidia und Nintendo Pläne für diese Konsole immer wieder vehement dementiert haben. Der Chip ist durchaus spannend, denn in der Theorie kann so DLSS und Raytracing auf die Konsole kommen.
> 
> Quelle:
> https://www.golem.de/news/tegra-t239-nvidia-hack-zeigt-switch-pro-chip-2203-163543.html



Wow komplett an mir vorbei gegangen :/ 
Da bin ich mal gespannt. Rund 2000 Ampere Shader samt potenten ARM Kernen würde einer Switch 2 wortwörtlich Flügel verleihen. Dazu noch DLSS und schnellerer Speicher könnte für kommende Spiele reichen in ~1080p. 

Bin gespannt ob so ein Chip wirklich kommt oder Nintendo bei der nächsten Konsole wieder alles anders macht


----------



## derneuemann (3. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Wieso hört sich das bei Dir so an, als die nVidia Karten NICHT überteuert wären ?
> Was oder wen interessiert die ach so tolle UVP nochmal genau ?!?
> Eine 6900XT gab es bei MF für 1299 € und bei Geizhals ab 1349€.
> für eine 3090 musst 1000 (!) mehr auf den Tisch legen.
> ...


Cherry Picking Plus Ignoranz? Ist echt nicht böse gemeint.
Aber in 4k, wo die Karten richtig gefordert werden ist die 6900Xt nicht vorne, noch nicht mal die nicht vergleichbare 6900XT LC ist da im Mittel vorne.
Wenn RT dazu kommt, ist AMD leider fast einen ganzen Generationssprung hinterher. Was ja auch der Entwicklung entspricht.

Die 3090 ist auch das Prestige Modell. Aber nimm eine 3080 und eine 3080Ti wenn es hoch kommt. Aktuelle Spiuele mit maximalen Details, das inkludiert in 2022 nun mal auch RT, ist ja sogar die 3080 schneller, als die 6900XT.

Wer in 2022 bei Neukauf einer teuren GPU noch auf die RT Leistung schxxxen will, gut...Aber rational ist das nicht.

Die UVP ist das was der Hersteller vorgesehen hat, der Marktpreis, ist das was die Karten den Kunden Wert ist, bzw. was die Marktsituation hergibt. 

AMD´s Preisgestaltung ist auch nicht anders, wenn die 6900XT noch weniger produziert würde und dadurch am  Markt wieder teurer würde.

Höherer Verbrauch, klar bei höherer Leistung. In modernen Spielen (mit RT) steigt die Leistung der Nvidia Karten deutlich höher, als der Verbrauch im Vergleich zu den AMD Karten.

Wenn ich 85% der Zeit mein Lieblingsspiel spiele und das kein RT benötigt, die 6900XT da klar schneller wäre, dann könnte ich der 6900XT den Vorzug geben, aber bei einer neutralen Aufstellung der Spielinteressen, ist Nvidia einfach schneller. Sofern man im GPU Limit ist.

Ich persönlich glaube das man so viel Geld für eine GPU ausgibt, wenn man entweder 4 K spielen will, oder 1080p, 1440p mit RT, oder gar 4k mit RT. In diesen Fällen ist man mit der 3080(ti) 10/12GB besser aufgehoben.

Das ist zumindest meine Meinung die man mit Tests der gängigen Plattformen übereinander legen kann.

Wer auch immer sich für eine 3080, 6800 aufwärts entscheidet wird nie etwas verkehrt machen, die sind alle schnell genug und werden lange Spiele gut darstellen können.

Bei mir persönlich könnte es aus unterschiedlichen Gründen auch völlig offen eine 6800(XT), 307(8)0 werden.
Da ist das letzte Wort nicht gesprochen. Da geht es dann aber nicht nur um Benchmarks / Leistung.


onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Gut aufgemerkt !
> Meinte "natürlich" nicht normale "Games", sondern normale "Auflösungen". Mein Fehler.
> Dass in FullHD und QWHD mehr gezockt wird als in 4K (Nische) brauchen wir glaub nicht ausdiskutieren.
> *Mir* ist lieber QWDH mit max. Details mit 144 Hz, als 4K mit 23 - 38 FPS.
> ...


Dein Bild soll sagen, das du in Dying Light 2 in 1440p mit max Details (RT) plötzlich 144Fps schaffst? Oder das du lieber nicht mit maximalen Details(ohne RT) spielst?

Faszinierend, wenn AMD in 4k stark ist, ist es keine Nische, wenn Nvidia in 4k stark ist, ist es eine Nische. Geht nicht gegen dich, aber das ist echt so in den Foren der Ton, den man hört.


----------



## onkel-foehn (3. März 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Cherry Picking Plus Ignoranz? Ist echt nicht böse gemeint.
> 
> Faszinierend, wenn AMD in 4k stark ist, ist es keine Nische, wenn Nvidia in 4k stark ist, ist es eine Nische. Geht nicht gegen dich, aber das ist echt so in den Foren der Ton, den man hört.


Hab doch geschrieben, dass mal "Grün" und mal "Rot" bei div. Games vorne liegen !
Schon klar, Cherrypicking ist es nur, wenn AMD vorne ist, bei Grün/Blau ist´s dann normal/richtig  

Und wo behauptet irgend wer (inkl. mir), dass AMD in 4K stark ist ?!?
Nichts desto trotz gibt es Games in (4K) denen eine 3090 NICHT an der Spitze ist, ob´s glauben willst oder eben halt auch nicht.
Ich für meinen Fall werde nicht 50 % mehr an €uronen ausgeben für 10 % + an FPS.
Wenn Du das machst, dann o.k. ...

MfG Föhn.


----------



## Schak28 (3. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Fall werde nicht 50 % mehr an €uronen ausgeben für 10 % + an FPS.
> Wenn Du das machst, dann o.k. ...
> 
> Darfst du so jetzt aber leider auch nicht sehen.


Das Geld was du mehr ausgibst das investierst du nicht nur dann theoretisch in deine 10% mehr FPS sondern auch in die Bestmögliche Bildqualität.

Und die erhältst du nur wenn du auch in nem Spiel den RT Schalter umlegst wenn’s das unterstützt.
Alles andere ist bei weitem nicht deine oft erwähnten ,,maximalen Details“.

Und relativ gescheit kann das momentan nur die Grüne Fraktion. 
Inklusive dem ausgereifterem DLSS gegenüber FSR.

Gekauft wird halt eben das was mehr bietet und im Highend Bereich ist das ob du das war haben willst oder auch nicht Nvidia ! Momentan!

Aber mal was zum Leak.
Ich hoffe ja schon ein bisschen das sich die Konkurrenz ein wenig vom DLSS Quellcode inspirieren lässt  weil so müssen die Grünen auch wieder an der Technik Schrauben drehen um es noch gescheit vermarkten zu können.
Wäre wieder ein schöner Kampf der definitiv den Verbrauchern zugute kommen würde.


----------



## derneuemann (3. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Hab doch geschrieben, dass mal "Grün" und mal "Rot" bei div. Games vorne liegen !
> Schon klar, Cherrypicking ist es nur, wenn AMD vorne ist, bei Grün/Blau ist´s dann normal/richtig
> 
> Und wo behauptet irgend wer (inkl. mir), dass AMD in 4K stark ist ?!?
> ...



Über die letzten Generationen, ging es immer hin und her, je nach dem welcher Hersteller wie stark in 4k ist, ob 4k jetzt wichtig sei, oder nicht und genau so wird es mit RT weiter gehen.

Die 3090 ist in neuen Titeln mit RT im Schnitt gut 30% schneller. Das kann dem einen, oder anderen schon 50% Aufpreis wert sein.

Natürlich ist die 3090 nicht immer vorne, habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Aber im Schnitt, ist die 3090 im GPU Limit eben  schneller. Mit RT sogar deutlich.

Cherrypicking bezog sich auf die Aussage, das die 6900XT der 3090 quasi das Wasser reichen kann, bzw. sogar schneller sei. Da habe ich im ersten Anlauf überlesen, das du von 1080p und 1440p gesprochen hast.

Da glaube ich aber Tatsache, das die meisten die 1000+ Euro für GPUs ausgeben, maximale Auflösung und Details bevorzugen.

Dazu kommt das die 3090 ein Sonderbeispiel ist und eben auch die 3080ti heran gezogen werden kann. Die nur geringfügig teurer ist, als die 6900XT und dennoch eigentlich das gleiche bietet, wie die 3090.

Sorry, für das Cherrypicking, war ein Schnellschuss von mir 


Auslöser war die Aussage, die Nvidia überteuert und AMD irgendwie nicht, oder doch?

Beide sind überteuert, aber gemessen an der Leistung ist der AUfpreis zu Nvidia aktuell schon gerechtfertigt. Sagen wir mal 6900XT und 3080TI.  1300 zu 1450 Euro, oder so ähnlich.

In einigen RT Titeln ist die grüne Fraktion sogar plötzlich effizienter, als die rote. Aber eh alles sehr dicht beisammen.


----------



## Blackout27 (3. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Hab doch geschrieben, dass mal "Grün" und mal "Rot" bei div. Games vorne liegen !
> Schon klar, Cherrypicking ist es nur, wenn AMD vorne ist, bei Grün/Blau ist´s dann normal/richtig
> 
> Und wo behauptet irgend wer (inkl. mir), dass AMD in 4K stark ist ?!?
> ...


 Man bekommt dafür aber auch neben +-10% mehr FPS auch 50% mehr Ram und deutlich mehr FPS wenn man RT nutzt. Der UVP Aufpreis zur 3090 ggü der 6900XT ist schon völlig okay. Gerade der Kühler der 3090FE war das beste was ich bisher in meinen PC einbauen durfte


----------



## onkel-foehn (3. März 2022)

Schak28 schrieb:


> Und die erhältst du nur wenn du auch in nem Spiel den RT Schalter umlegst wenn’s das unterstützt.
> Alles andere ist bei weitem nicht deine oft erwähnten ,,maximalen Details“.
> 
> Und relativ gescheit kann das momentan nur die Grüne Fraktion.
> Inklusive dem ausgereifterem DLSS gegenüber FSR.


Na ja, ist aber halt auch so ne Exklusivmeinung.
Die 6900XT und RTX 3080 sind in etwa auf gleichem Preisniveau so wie in div. Games mit RT on.
RT sieht "besser" aus ist sehr subjektiv. Meiner einer und manch anderer teilen diese/Deine Meinung NICHT !
Bei ca. 50% FPS Einbrüche, nein Danke.

MfG Föhn.


----------



## hanfi104 (3. März 2022)

Endlich Infos zu Zen5 und Rdna3 und 4 


FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> Was hat denn jetzt der Hack damit zu tun welche Karte in welchem Szenario schneller ist?
> So ein Hack ist einfach shice. Jetzt stellt euch mal vor das wäre bei AMD geschehen.


----------



## derneuemann (3. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Na ja, ist aber halt auch so ne Exklusivmeinung.
> Die 6900XT und RTX 3080 sind in etwas auf gleichem Preisniveau so wie in div. Games mit RT on.
> RT sieht "besser" aus ist sehr subjektiv. Meiner einer und mach anderer teilen diese/Deine Meinung NICHT !
> Bei ca. 50% FPS Einbrüche, nein Danke.
> ...


Das ist subjektiv. Die Grafik wird besser, realistischer, das ist objektiv so. Ob du das magst ist natürlich etwas anderes. Außerdem sind es ja meine ich nicht mehr 50%, sondern "nur" noch um 33-40%. Zumindest bei der besagten 3080TI(3090).


----------



## Schak28 (3. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Na ja, ist aber halt auch so ne Exklusivmeinung.
> Die 6900XT und RTX 3080 sind in etwas auf gleichem Preisniveau so wie in div. Games mit RT on.
> RT sieht "besser" aus ist sehr subjektiv. Meiner einer und mach anderer teilen diese/Deine Meinung NICHT !
> Bei ca. 50% FPS Einbrüche, nein Danke.
> ...



Also bitte. Man kann sich das ganze jetzt auch biegen wie man möchte …
Lässt ne 6900xt gegen eine 3080 antreten.
Also AMD‘s maximale Ausbaustufe gehen Nvidia‘s kleineren Chip…
Die 6900xt ist trotzdem noch teurer wie die 3080 und grade mal 1% schneller mit RT in deinem Beispiel 

Lass doch mal deine 3080 gegen eine 6800xt an die Linie stellen mit RT. So wie es richtig wäre was die Ausbaustufe betrifft.
Da sieht deine 6800xt aber kein Land mehr.

Genau so wie deine 6900xt gegen eine 3090.

Achjaaa Cherry Pick vom Feinsten der CP2077 Benchmark oder ?

Stell doch mal RT auf Maximum in der Tabelle … und Hör auf deine Details zu reduzieren 


Seh den Tatsachen ins Gesicht 
Willst das Maximum kaufst Nvidia.
 Spiel mit RT mal CP2077 und mal ohne  dann reden wir weiter was besser aussieht .


----------



## Pu244 (3. März 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ja und Nein, es besteht sicherlich ein gewisses Risiko, allerdings sehe ich das Ganze im Code bei Weitem nicht so eindeutig, denn man wird wohl kaum so blöd sein und den Code 1:1 nutzen, sondern die Technik dahinter anwenden und da gab und gibt es ja bei Weitem genug Fälle, wo man sich sicher sein kann, dass "abgeschrieben" wurde und die Verfahren letztlich wegen Mängeln an der Beweisführung eingestellt wurden.



Wie gesagt: es reicht wenn ein Mitarbeiter auspackt und die Sache ins Rollen kommt. Am besten nimmt er auch noch die Belege für die Kommunikation mit und die Sache ist gegessen.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Das Risiko, dass ein Ex Mitarbeiter auspackt ist sicherlich da, aber auch hier würde man ggfls. minimieren können.



Ja, man kann die Leute umlegen. Es ist nur leider Gift für die Moral, wenn sich bei AMD herumspricht, dass in der Treiberabteilung immer wieder Menschen spurlos verschwinden.

Wie gesagt: in den USA kann man sich einen Teil der Strafe abholen, wenn man die Sache ins Rollen bringt (der vorbildliche Schutz für Whistleblower). Das können schonmal einige duzend Millionen sein. Damit ist jeder Ex Mitarbeiter eine Gefahr.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Das AMD der Arsch weggeklagt wird? Ich weiß nicht und bin da sehr skeptisch, wenn man die Historie sieht, dann sind da oft Unsumme aufgerufen worden, die sich aber eben relativieren, wenn man die gesamtwirtschaftliche Lage berechnet. Siehe Intel, die auf Grund offensichtlicher Kartellfragen verknackt wurden ein absolut horrende Summe zu zahlen, hat sich seit dem was geändert? Nein und die Folgen des damaligen Verhaltens spüren wir noch heute, Intel hätte niemals diesen Marktanteil, denn zu der Zeit war AMD sehr oft auf Augenhöhe zu Intel und sogar oft davor (Ghz Rennen usw), Intel hat die Strafe letztlich mit einer halben Arschbacke abgesessen!



Es ist für einen Konzern ein riesen Unterschied, ob er Geld zahlen muß oder ob die eigene Technologie plötzlich Eigentum der Konkurrenz ist. In dem Fall kann AMD erstmal einpacken und FSR entfernen, wenn es die Hardware an sich betrifft, dann können sie ihre Grakas abräumen und neu entwickeln.

Nur ein Idiot würde sowas in den USA machen.



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass man auch in Amerika dem Großen folgt, wenn man AMD verknacken würde, wäre das die Erschaffung eines Monopols (also so hoch, dass AMD zumachten muss), dass würden die Richter sicherlich in alle Entscheidungen einfließen lassen und dann verliert so eine Strafe plötzlich an SChrecken.



Eigentlich sollte er das nicht machen. Die Richter sind in den auch relativ frei. Und wie gesagt: wenn der Richter die Technologie von AMD zum Eigentum von Nvidia erklärt, dann ist Schluß mit lustig.


----------



## beastyboy79 (3. März 2022)

Schak28 schrieb:


> Seh den Tatsachen ins Gesicht
> Willst das Maximum kaufst Nvidia.
> Spiel mit RT mal CP2077 und mal ohne  dann reden wir weiter was besser aussieht .


Ist deine Meinung.
Und als Vergleich diesen Haufen Software-BS ran zuziehen, zeigt was Du von Qualität hälst. Sorry.

Hab selbst eine 3090, allerdings gibt es a) nur Trash-Games die RT unterstützen oder b) Games bei denen Du die Unterschiede mit der Lupe suchen musst. RT ist ein schöner Marketingblender, der nur mit DLSS auch in erträgliche Framerates mündet.

Ich verstehe selbst als Besitzer einer solchen Karte dieses Bohei um diese Features nicht.



Blackout27 schrieb:


> Gerade der Kühler der 3090FE war das beste was ich bisher in meinen PC einbauen durfte


 Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.


----------



## DarkWing13 (3. März 2022)

Wenn plötzlich das Thema wieder in der "Versenkung" verschwindet, weiß man ja, was die "Strategie" bei Nvidia war, anders als bei vielen Geldinstituten, wo die Öffentlichkeit meist nichts davon mitbekommt. 
Wenn die Erpresser "nur" eine Million fordern, werden sie bei  Weigerung von Nvidia den Code wahrscheinlich für 0,99 Cent  an interessierte Kunden veräußern und nehmen wahrscheinlich trotzdem wesentlich mehr als eine Million ein.  Bei der mickrigen Forderung denke ich, geht es den Hackern aber gar nicht ums Geld...


----------



## Schak28 (3. März 2022)

beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Ist deine Meinung.
> Und als Vergleich diesen Haufen Software-BS ran zuziehen, zeigt was Du von Qualität hälst. Sorry.
> 
> Hab selbst eine 3090, allerdings gibt es a) nur Trash-Games die RT unterstützen oder b) Games bei denen Du die Unterschiede mit der Lupe suchen musst. RT ist ein schöner Marketingblender, der nur mit DLSS auch in erträgliche Framerates mündet.
> ...



Okey tut mir leid das kein Spiel für deinen Geschmack dabei ist  für meinen Geschmack sind’s da schon ein paar
Aber danke für deine Objektive Sichtweise bis hierhin im Text  
Also meine Augen sind zwar jetzt echt nicht die aller besten … aber ich sehe in meinen Spielen den Unterschied ( on /off ) sofort ..


----------



## openSUSE (3. März 2022)

Schak28 schrieb:


> Full HD hatte ich da schon garnicht mehr auf dem Schirm  mit solchen Karten in FHD zocken … aber soll’s heutzutage ja echt noch geben


Schau dir die steam hwsurvey an, soviel 4kMonitore gibt es bei den Gamern noch nicht. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass es auch 2080TI 3080/3070 und 6800XT 6800 6700 "4kGamer" gibt, dann MÜSSEN eigentlich mehr 3090 / 6900 User in FullHD/WQHD spielen als in 4k. 
Also eigentlich müsste man sagen "4k hatte ich IMMER NOCH NICHT auf den Schirm".


----------



## onkel-foehn (3. März 2022)

Schak28 schrieb:


> Also bitte. Man kann sich das ganze jetzt auch biegen wie man möchte …
> Lässt ne 6900xt gegen eine 3080 antreten.
> Also AMD‘s maximale Ausbaustufe gehen Nvidia‘s kleineren Chip…
> Die 6900xt ist trotzdem noch teurer wie die 3080 und grade mal 1% schneller mit RT in deinem Beispiel
> ...


Keine Sorge my Friend und in so manchen Sachen Gleichgesinnter, ich will Dich NICHT bekehren !

Bei allen halbwegs "vernünftig" denkenden Usern zählt das FPS/€/Watt Verhältnis (schon mal davon gehört ?).
Und da spielt nVidia mit Ampere leider nur die 2. Geige. Und mit "Ada" wird´s vermutlich nicht besser(bis 600 Watt).
Hab doch in Post #46 geschrieben, dass bei RT (wer´s braucht/will) die 3090 unangefochten ist.
Mein Vergleich 6900XT vs. 3080 kam Zustande bzgl. in etwa gleichem Preis Niveau (ca. 1350 €).
Habe extra nicht erwähnt 1. RT Gen nVidia (DLSS 1.0) vs. AMD (FSR 1.0).
Kannst Dich noch erinnern wie DLSS 1.0 performt hat, oder soll ich Dir Berichte posten ?
Raster Games (ca. 6500 in den letzten 10 Jahren) sind NICHT nVidia´s Stärke (laut HW Seiten).
Apropos Cherry Picking, Du weißt schon, dass CP2077 ein nVidia supported Titel ist (bzgl. Benchmark).
Yep, bin ich bei Dir, willst das Maximum (an Strom verbraten und Geld auf den virtuellen Tresen legen) kaufst nVidia.

Habe NIE behauptet, dass die grünen keine Leistung haben, aber halt (für mich) ein "bekacktes" FPS/€/Watt Verhältnis.
Gesetzt der Fall Du siehst das anders, dann Bitteschön und Glückwunsch zu der Wahl Deines Wohlfühlens.

That´s it, wollte Dir NICHT an "den Karren" fahren !!   

MfG Föhn.


----------



## Schak28 (3. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Kein Sorge my Friend und in so manchen Sachen Gleichgesinnter, ich will Dich NICHT bekehren !
> 
> Bei allen halbwegs "vernünftig" denkenden Usern zählt das FPS/€/Watt Verhältnis (schon mal davon gehört ?).
> Und da spielt nVidia mit Ampere leider nur die 2. Geige. Und mit "Ada" wird´s vermutlich nicht besser(bis 600 Watt).
> ...



Ich kann dich beruhigen ich bin bestens im Bilde was das FPS/Watt Verhältnis betrifft genau so wie schlecht DLSS 1.0 war…
Zu DLSS 1.0 hab ich auch gesagt das es noch wird  genau so wie zu FSR. Aller Anfang ist schwer und das wird schon noch davon bin ich überzeugt

Und jetzt noch ein Kurzer Takt zu CP2077…
Ich hab nur deine Beispiele ergänzt ich hab hier mir garnichts angefangen. Ich bin von deinen Aussagen ausgegangen. Und wie waren die ? Richtig … Maximale Details. War hier nicht der Fall.

Und jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische 
Hast du dir mal meine Signatur angeschaut?
Sieht das für dich vernünftig aus, geschweige denn sieht das so aus als würde ich auf den Strom achten ?
Denke die Antwort kannst dir denken.
Willst mit ach und Krach das Maximum wird’s immer ,,unvernünftig“ und meistens teuer…
Hätte ich auf den Strom geachtet hätte meine ganze Konfiguration anders ausgesehen.

Ist wie bei Autos  … kannst auch keine 600Ps aus nem Ford 1L Eco boost rausholen  da brauchst schon ne dickere Maschine = mehr Verbrauch

Und jetzt genug, denke man sieht sich im nächsten NV oder AMD Thread.
Bis bald


----------



## hanfi104 (3. März 2022)

Euch ist es vielleicht entfallen, hier geht es um den Hack bei Nvidia und eine billige Erpressung.


----------



## DragonX1979 (5. März 2022)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der sich anhand der quasi mittlerweile täglichen Hacks und Daten Leaks
fragt was diese Milliarden Unternehmen eigentlich in Ihre Sicherheit investieren?

Offenbar jedenfalls nicht genug...

Aber Offline-Speicherung ist wohl heutzutage zu abwegig...


----------



## DragonX1979 (6. März 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Das Problem ist der Mensch.
> 
> Du kannst kaum verhindern, dass Menschen im Büro Dinge tun, die katastrophale Folgen haben. Und dann gibt es auch immer das Spannungsfeld zwischen "Sicherheit" und "Arbeitsverhinderung".
> 
> ...


Na also was "Softwaredownloads aus dem Netz" angeht, kann man das ja auch über speziell gesicherte Server bereitstellen, die die Daten entsprechend vorab prüfen, auf die die Mitarbeiter dann zugriff haben.

Allerdings Ist es nun mal eine universelle "Wahrheit" dass Daten die nicht Online angebunden sind, auch nicht von außen gehackt werden können. Von daher frage ich mich warum Daten, die quasi das wertvollste Gut eines 
solchen Tech-Konzerns sind, permanent Online angebunden sein müssen? 
Ich meine klar gibt es logische Gründe dafür, z.B. Externe Datensicherungen. 
Und Natürlich gibt es auch Systeme, die schlicht ans Netz gebunden sein müssen, weil sie sonst nicht funktionieren
bzw. ihren Zweck nicht erfüllen können.

Allerdings untermauert die Tatsache, dass in den letzten Jahren scheinbar alle größeren Unternehmen Probleme mit
Leaks und Hacks hatten, dass die heutigen Sicherungssysteme schlicht nutzlos sind. 

Es ist im Grunde keine Frage der Möglichkeit oder Unmöglichkeit, 
sondern des Aufwandes den die Hacker betreiben.


----------



## KnaTTerMaxe (6. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Bei allen halbwegs "vernünftig" denkenden Usern zählt das FPS/€/Watt Verhältnis (schon mal davon gehört ?).


... naja, du kannst aber die anderen *nicht *halbwegs "vernünftigen" denkenden Usern als total blöd, dumm, beschränkt, unwissend usw. hinstellen nur weil sie das FPS/€/Watt Verhältnis gar nicht interessiert 
Die wollen einfach nur ne schnelle Grafikkarte im Rechner und das ist sicherlich auch die Mehrheit die darüber auch nicht  nachdenkt - *das *kannst du denen vorwerfen.
Bei den Leistungen die da verbraten werden zählt doch nur was hinten rauskommt ...


----------



## onkel-foehn (6. März 2022)

KnaTTerMaxe schrieb:


> ... naja, du kannst aber die anderen *nicht *halbwegs "vernünftigen" denkenden Usern als total blöd, dumm, beschränkt, unwissend usw. hinstellen ...


Habe ich das irgendwo ?!?
Grenzt ja fast schon an Unterstellung, da diese Worte/Beleidigungen einzig allein von Dir stammen,
und DEINER Interpretation.
Meine Wortwahl wäre diesbezüglich eben "Unvernünftig" gewesen (wenn sie das FPS/€/Watt Verhältnis nicht interessiert).
Deshalb, wähle Deine Worte weise ...   

MfG Föhn.


----------



## owned139 (6. März 2022)

Firebuster schrieb:


> Mein 1. Gedanke ...
> Ist halt bequemer die Grafikkarten palettenweise an einen Abnehmer zu verkaufen.


Na klar doch, Nvidia leakt sich komplett selbst inkl. Mitarbeiterpasswörter.



onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Eine 6900XT gab es bei MF für 1299 € und bei Geizhals ab 1349€.
> für eine 3090 musst 1000 (!) mehr auf den Tisch legen.


Diese 1000€ mehr landen aber nicht bei Nvidia, warum checkst du das nicht?!



onkel-foehn schrieb:


> In "normalen" *Auflösungen* (FullHD/QWHD) mit RR ist die 6900XT der 3090 überlegen.


Irgendwie nicht. Die 6900XT LC vielleicht, aber die normale 6900XT ist gleichauf in FHD und je höher die Auflösung, desto weiter fällt die 6900XT zurück. Ich versteh auch nicht, wieso du dich an FHD so hochziehst.
Welcher Mensch kauft sich ne 1300€+ Graka mit 16GB+ VRAM, um dann in FHD und ohne RT zu spielen?
Hier mit Full HD argumentieren und sich dann in anderen Threads über die 10GB der 3080 auslassen...



onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Nur bei den "paar" Games mit RT (wer´s braucht/will) ist die 3090 vorne.


Die 6900XT LC ist auch nur in ein paar Games vorne, aber was hast du davon? Warum musst du AMD jedes mal so hart in den Himmel loben und Nvidia schlecht machen. Du hast weder die 6900XT, noch ne 3090.
Erhoffst du dir davon ein paar User "bekehren" zu können, damit diese zukünftig zu AMD greifen und der Aktienwert steigt? Wäre ziemlich egoistisch.



beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Hab selbst eine 3090, allerdings gibt es a) nur Trash-Games die RT unterstützen oder b) Games bei denen Du die Unterschiede mit der Lupe suchen musst. RT ist ein schöner Marketingblender, der nur mit DLSS auch in erträgliche Framerates mündet.


Achja, wieso liest man von dir eigentlich immer nur Unfug?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k6accbstn3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn du da ne Lupe brauchst, dann geh mal zum Augenarzt und abgesehen davon gibt es noch Cyberpunk 2077, Metro Exodus, Battlefield 5, Control und Bright Memory: Infinite. Das sind alles keine Trashgames 
Und wen juckt es, ob du DLSS brauchst, damit es flüssig spielbar ist, solange die Bildqualität gut ist?

In einigen Spielen halten sich die RT Effekte in Grenzen, weil diese häufig von AMD gesponsort sind und sonst keine Chance gegen Nvidia hätten. Far Cry wäre ein Beispiel hierfür.



onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Habe NIE behauptet, dass die grünen keine Leistung haben, aber halt (für mich) ein "bekacktes" FPS/€/Watt Verhältnis.


Eigentlich hast du anfangs behauptet, dass AMD in FHD/QHD die Nase vorn hat und nachdem du so viel Gegenwind bekommen hast, drehst du dir deine Aussage zurecht, damit sie irgendwie noch Sinn ergibt. Deine Kernaussage hatte ursprünglich nichts mit FPS/€/Watt zutun, denn auch hier ist selbst die 6900XT beschissen.


----------



## BxBender (6. März 2022)

AyC schrieb:


> Nur mal grundsätzlich, hilft LHR wirklich? Umso höher die Rate des Minings, umso weniger lukrativ wird es doch insgesamt. Also wäre es doch wünschenswert, wenn es da keine künstlichen Limitierungen gäbe. Oder anders gesagt, wenn die Karten nur noch die Hälfte liefern, dann braucht man die doppelte Anzahl an Karten.


Die Miner kaufen deswegen doch nicht doppelt so viel Karten, wenn man die Schürfrate halbiert?!
Je weniger Geld man aus einer Karte herausquetschen kann, desto größer ist die Investitionshürde.
Die Strom- und sonstigen Unterhaltskosten, sowie der Platzbedarf, spielen eine absolute Rolle bei der Kosten-Nutzenrechnung.
Und je nachdem, wie dann auch noch der Einkaufswert der Karten ist, rentiert sich ein Betrieb in massig vielen Ländern plötzlich nicht mehr wirklich, da die Betriebsdauer bis zur Abzahlung und dann erst startender Gewinnerzielung einfach zu groß wird.
Das ganze Geld muss man ja erst einmal vorschießen, und wer weiß, ob sich bis dahin nicht Gesetze ändern, Strompreise erhöhen, die Kurse abstürzen, anteilig Karten ausfallen etc..
Je länger das also dauert, desto eher schreckt jemand davor zurück.
Es macht schon sehr viel aus, ob eine Karte nach 3 oder 6 Monaten Geld abwirft, oder erst nach satten 2 Jahren.


----------



## Testo250 (6. März 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Diese 1000€ mehr landen aber nicht bei Nvidia, warum checkst du das nicht?!



Ich bin kein Fan von irgendeinem Hersteller, ich entscheide je nach dem was gerade das beste Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis hat.
Aber man muss halt auch sagen selbst wenn man die UVP her nimmt ist da ein Unterschied von fast 600€ zwischen einer RX6900xt (1089€) und einer RTX3090 (1649€).
Leistungstechnisch sind sie aber niemals 600€ auseinander.
Klar mit RT ist die RX6900xt deutlich hinter der RTX3090, aber sonst seh ich da nichts was nur ansatzweise den Preis rechtfertigt.
Hab ja selbst sowohl Nvidia (RTX2060 für 2560x1440) als auch AMD (RX6800XT für 3440x1440), aber so ein großer Aufpreis für RT wäre mir das Feature auch nicht wert.
Vor allem da aktuell kaum welche Games gibt die es auch GUT umgesetzt haben.

EDIT: Mit gut umgesetzt meine ich nicht nur Leistungsmäßig sondern auch optisch.
Von meinen 29  Games die RT unterstützen würde ich sagen sieben sehen wirklich deutlich besser aus. Alle anderen haben einen sehr geringen Unterschied, der kaum auffällt.
Bei vier Games würde ich sogar sagen es sieht schlechter aus.


----------



## owned139 (6. März 2022)

Testo250 schrieb:


> Aber man muss halt auch sagen selbst wenn man die UVP her nimmt ist da ein Unterschied von fast 600€ zwischen einer RX6900xt (1089€) und einer RTX3090 (1649€).
> Leistungstechnisch sind sie aber niemals 600€ auseinander.


Die 3090 ist auch nicht primär zum Spielen gedacht, sondern ersetzt die Titan. Das solltest du an der Größe des VRAMs erkennen und Features gibts eben nicht umsonst.
Du bekommst für die 600€ eine ordentliche RT Performance, DLSS, CUDA und 24GB VRAM. Ob dir das nun 600€ wert ist, musst du selbst entscheiden.
Nvidias CUDA lässt AMD übrigens locker hinter sich.



Testo250 schrieb:


> Vor allem da aktuell kaum welche Games gibt die es auch GUT umgesetzt haben.


Naja, das letzte Spiel war Dying Light 2 und dort finde ich es echt schick.



Testo250 schrieb:


> Von meinen 29  Games die RT unterstützen würde ich sagen sieben sehen wirklich deutlich besser aus. Alle anderen haben einen sehr geringen Unterschied, der kaum auffällt.
> Bei vier Games würde ich sogar sagen es sieht schlechter aus.


Naja in Games wie FC6 wird RT auch nur dezent genutzt, weil die AMD Karten sonst in die Knie gehen und das Spiel von AMD gesponsort wird.


----------



## gruenerknilch (6. März 2022)

Hättet ihr nicht einfach beim Nvidia Hack Thema bleiben können....
Dachte es gibt jetz mal einen Thread, wo man ohne owneds Nvidia Huldigung auskommen kann, aber ihr habt ihm wieder die Bühne vorbereitet.

Evtl gibts ja bald noch einige interssante Infos, denke aber mal, NV wird zahlen um ihr Know How zu schützen.


----------



## Testo250 (6. März 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Die 3090 ist auch nicht primär zum Spielen gedacht, sondern ersetzt die Titan. Das solltest du an der Größe des VRAMs erkennen und Features gibts eben nicht umsonst.
> Du bekommst für die 600€ eine ordentliche RT Performance, DLSS, CUDA und 24GB VRAM. Ob dir das nun 600€ wert ist, musst du selbst entscheiden.
> Nvidias CUDA lässt AMD übrigens locker hinter sich.


Das kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht beurteilen, ich nutze meine GPUs zu 90% für Games.
Für meine anderen Sachen ist bei mir der Prozessor deutlich wichtiger als die GPU. Da würde selbst ne GTX 1060 oder eine RX5500xt schon unnötig sein.




owned139 schrieb:


> Naja, das letzte Spiel war Dying Light 2 und dort finde ich es echt schick.



Ja Dying Light 2 fand ich auch hübsch, das ist eines der sieben von meinen 29 Games mit RT Unterstützung.


----------



## Emil_Esel (6. März 2022)

nwieder bekommt endlich was sie verdienen

diese geldgeilen ekeltypen

karma beste


----------



## Atma (6. März 2022)

Emil_Esel schrieb:


> diese geldgeilen ekeltypen


AMD will auch nur dein Geld. Lisu Su ist nicht deine Kumpeline, die will am Ende eines jeden Quartals nur gute Zahlen präsentieren. Leb du mal weiter in deiner eigenen kleinen Welt, in der AMD den weißen Ritter der Halbleiterbranche spielt 

Völlig überteuerte Krüppelprodukte wie die 6500XT mit denen AMD nur die aktuelle Marktsituation ausnutzt um Geld zu scheffeln, blendest du natürlich auch gekonnt aus.


----------



## Acgira (6. März 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Die 3090 ist auch nicht primär zum Spielen gedacht, sondern ersetzt die Titan. Das solltest du an der Größe des VRAMs erkennen und Features gibts eben nicht umsonst.


Nun ja, damals war es die einzige Karte von Nv die mehr als die mageren 10GB Speicher hatte, da haben sicherlich auch vollkommen Unkreative  zugegriffen, die sich niemals "Contentkreator" versuchen werden.


Blackout27 schrieb:


> Gerade der Kühler der 3090FE war das beste was ich bisher in meinen PC einbauen durfte


Ich hab vielleicht nicht den besten Grafikkartenkühler, den ich je hatte, (von der Kühleffizienz betrachtet) - aber wahrscheinlich auch das - obwohl keine FE.


----------



## KnaTTerMaxe (6. März 2022)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Habe ich das irgendwo ?!?
> Grenzt ja fast schon an Unterstellung, da diese Worte/Beleidigungen einzig allein von Dir stammen,
> und DEINER Interpretation.
> Meine Wortwahl wäre diesbezüglich eben "Unvernünftig" gewesen (wenn sie das FPS/€/Watt Verhältnis nicht interessiert).
> ...


... wusste ich doch das du darauf anspringst 
Ich wollte ja auch etwas polarisieren - wer ist denn vernünftig wenn's ums Zocken geht
Egal ob ob alles blinken muss, ob "Gamer" - Stuhl ... Getränk ... Tisch ... Frühstücksbrettchen: nichts ist zu teuer für das geliebte Hobby und da fallen die paar Watt die man durch geschickte Auswahl der Komponenten oder geeignete Settings sparen könnte hinten runter. 
Schick muss es aussehen und die FPS müssen knallen ...


----------



## Rudi-Brudi (7. März 2022)

gruenerknilch schrieb:


> Hättet ihr nicht einfach beim Nvidia Hack Thema bleiben können....
> Dachte es gibt jetz mal einen Thread, wo man ohne owneds Nvidia Huldigung auskommen kann, aber ihr habt ihm wieder die Bühne vorbereitet.
> 
> Evtl gibts ja bald noch einige interssante Infos, denke aber mal, NV wird zahlen um ihr Know How zu schützen.


ganz sicher werden die das und die pösen Häcker verschwanden in ihrer Höhle und alle lebten glücklich bis an ihr Lebensende.


----------



## belle (7. März 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Wenn den mal ein Thread ohne NVidia-Bashing auskommen würde...


Ich bin eher ein alter AMD-Käufer, habe mich aber auch schon kritisch geäußert. Wenn man beispielsweise DLSS in Cyberpunk länger genutzt hat und bewegte Bilder kennt, fällt es schwer sich den Kauf einer 6700 XT und die Nutzung von FSR vorzustellen, vor allem bei dem Preisaufschlag für ein Custom-Modell im Vergleich zur 3060 von weiteren knapp 300€.
Dazu zitiere ich mich mal selbst aus einem anderen Thread:


belle schrieb:


> Das sehe ich an meinen eigenen Entscheidungen, die auch schon auf den Freundeskreis abfärben.
> Was bekommt man?
> 
> Eine RTX 3060 mit 12 GB gibt es ab ca. 600€. Ich bin eigentlich ein Freund von AMD, aber wenn man mehrere Hundert Euro auf den Tisch legen muss, ist die reine Rasterleistung allein eben nicht mehr alles, auch wenn diese höher sein sollte.
> ...


----------



## Alith Anar (7. März 2022)

Die Zertifikate laufen bis 2918  
Nvidia plant ja lange vor ...


----------



## Palmdale (7. März 2022)

Was für kriminelle Subjekte


----------



## FR4GGL3 (7. März 2022)

Wenn jetzt Trojaner mit gestohlenen Signaturen im Umlauf sind, dürfte der Deckmantel "alles OpenSource machen / wir wollen nur gutes" defintiv vom Tisch sein.

Mich schockiert allerdings  etwas, dass die sich eine komplette Woche unbemerkt im nVidia Firmennetzwerk bewegen konnten und dann auch noch an scheinbar richtig sensible Daten herankamen. Da sollte aber schleunigst erstmal alles zugemacht und die Lücken identifiziert werden... Hätte ich so von einer Firma wie nVidia nicht erwartet. Ist ja kein Startup das vom Erfolg überrollt wird und solche Szenarien noch nie bedacht hat.


----------



## Emil_Esel (7. März 2022)

wird ja immer schlimmer bei dem verein

wer jetzt noch grakas von den verbaut hat ist ja ein potenzielles sicherheitsrisiko, würde mich von solchen leuten aktuell eher fern halten 

deshalb fallen deren graka preise auch gerade ins bodenlose, keiner will das verseuchte zeug haben


----------



## Isrian (7. März 2022)

Ich frag mich sowieso,warum sensible Daten auf Rechnern gespeichert werden, die eine Leitung nach draussen haben. Für solches Zeug ein zweites Netzwerk, welches offline ist, mit speziellen Geräten und keiner kann mehr an die Daten ran, ausser man ist physisch vor Ort.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (7. März 2022)

Emil_Esel schrieb:


> wer jetzt noch grakas von den verbaut hat ist ja ein potenzielles sicherheitsrisiko, würde mich von solchen leuten aktuell eher fern halten
> 
> deshalb fallen deren graka preise auch gerade ins bodenlose, keiner will das verseuchte zeug haben


Kannst du mir das erklären? Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang der letzten News und deiner Aussage nicht.


----------



## XETH (7. März 2022)

" Die Zertifikate sind (...) 2918 abgelaufen,"


----------



## owned139 (7. März 2022)

FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir das erklären? Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang der letzten News und deiner Aussage nicht.


Gibt keinen. Ist nur das typische "mimimi Nvidia bad" Geflame.


----------



## derneuemann (7. März 2022)

Julian K schrieb:


> Wie Du ja selbst andeutest, kommt das in allen GPU-Threads vor. Ebenso werden in AMD-Threads immer Leute gesichtet, die meinen sich da anti-AMD "austoben" zu müssen.
> 
> Muss man heutzutage leider mit leben. Jedenfalls ist mir kein Forum bekannt, in dem Moderatoren wirklich rigoros die Regeln umsetzen und das vor allem für alle gleich.


Ich glaube das allermeiste "gehate" ist gar kein "gehate", oder "bashing". Es sind immer unterschiedliche Meinungen.

Ich denke, die meisten von uns, die hier über Leistungen, oder Specs schreiben, haben die selben Tests gelesen. Aber jeder wird seine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen. Seine eigene Gewichtung, der unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften der Produkte.

Dem Onkel ist etwas anderes wichtig, als mir. Aber uns beiden ist Effizienz gleich wichtig, dennoch hat man unterschiedliche Blickwinkel. Er findet RT überflüssig und 4k auch. Mich interessiert zu allererst die Leistung unter Vollast und auch mit RT und dabei ist Nvidia nicht weniger Effizient zum Beispiel.
Ohne RT und unterhalb von 4k lassen sich aber einige Beispiele finden, in denen AMD effizienter ist. (Zum Beispiel) 

Hier gibt es unfassbar viele Möglichkeiten, unterschiedliche Erkenntnisse aus den selben Tests zu entnehmen.

Egal ob Nvida, AMD, Intel , DLSS, RT, FSR, Hybrid CPUs, Kernmonster, DDR 5, was auch immer.


----------



## SFT-GSG (7. März 2022)

Emil_Esel schrieb:


> wird ja immer schlimmer bei dem verein
> 
> wer jetzt noch grakas von den verbaut hat ist ja ein potenzielles sicherheitsrisiko, würde mich von solchen leuten aktuell eher fern halten
> 
> deshalb fallen deren graka preise auch gerade ins bodenlose, keiner will das verseuchte zeug haben


Erklär doch mal kurz was der hack mit Grafikkarten zu tun hat. Genauer worin das Sicherheitsrisiko besteht. Wie möchtest du mit einem Treiber die "Grafikkarte verseuchen"? Abgesehen davon, müsste man den Treiber manuell installieren....

Viel wichtiger wäre die Quelle, wo es nvidia Grafikkarten zu "bodenlos preisen" gibt. Würde gerne einige ordern.


----------



## ZeroZerp (7. März 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es interessant. Mich interessiert wirklich, ob DLSS nun auf den Tensorkernen läuft oder wie PhysX und RTX Audio nur ein gigantischer Schwindel ist.





Painkiller schrieb:


> Das wäre wirklich spannend zu erfahren!



Es funktioniert auch ohne Tensor- Cores - Sind ja nur Matritzenberechnungen, die Du mit jeder halbwegs Intelligenten CPU/GPU rechnen kannst.
DLSS 1.9 war von NVIDIA als rein Shader- gestützt in Control integriert worden.
Somit hat NVIDIA den Mythos, der von einigen Usern in die Welt gesetzt wurde selbst frühzeitig gegen die Wand fahren lassen.

Vorteil von DLSS2.0 auf den Tensor- Cores ist eine deutlich erhöhte Genauigekeit bei niedrigeren Geschwindigkeitseinbußen.
Hilft ja nichts, wenn die Heuristik irgendwann langsamer laufen würde, als die Brute- Force- Berechnung.

Zum ewigen NVIDIA-AMD Streit:
Die Generation ist eine von wenigen, die aufgrund der sich stärker unterscheidenden Feature- Sets in einigen Bereichen eben nicht mehr vergleichbar ist.

Da RT und DLSS ihre Finger mit im Spiel haben. Deshalb gibt es kein besser oder schlechter.
Es ist zu 100% abhängig von der Software bzw. welches Featureset benutzt wird, welche Karte besser performt.

Einfach bei beiden Karten den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner als Vergleichsmoment heranzuziehen, ist bei dieser Generation meines Erachtens fehl am Platze....


----------



## belle (7. März 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Wenn du da ne Lupe brauchst, dann geh mal zum Augenarzt und abgesehen davon gibt es noch Cyberpunk 2077, Metro Exodus, Battlefield 5, Control und Bright Memory: Infinite. Das sind alles keine Trashgames
> Und wen juckt es, ob du DLSS brauchst, damit es flüssig spielbar ist, solange die Bildqualität gut ist?
> 
> In einigen Spielen halten sich die RT Effekte in Grenzen, weil diese häufig von AMD gesponsort sind und sonst keine Chance gegen Nvidia hätten. Far Cry wäre ein Beispiel hierfür.


Ja, das ging mir leider auch so. Ich wollte eigentlich immer eine RX 6700 XT aus dem AMD-Store, hatte da aber keine Chance, wenn man nicht genug Zeit investiert.
Jetzt, wo ich in Cyberpunk FSR mit DLSS auf meiner 3060 vergleichen konnte, hätte ich mit einer 6700 XT von einem Händler für um die 850€ sicherlich Tränen in den Augen.


ZeroZerp schrieb:


> Es funktioniert auch ohne Tensor- Cores - Sind ja nur Matritzenberechnungen, die Du mit jeder halbwegs Intelligenten CPU/GPU rechnen kannst.
> 
> Vorteil von DLSS2.0 auf den Tensor- Cores ist eine deutlich erhöhte Genauigekeit bei niedrigeren Geschwindigkeitseinbußen.
> Hilft ja nichts, wenn die Heuristik irgendwann langsamer laufen würde, als die Brute- Force- Berechnung.
> ...


Es stimmt, aber manche Modelle kann man noch danach beurteilen und vergleichen wie viel man für sein Geld bekommt.
Die RX 6600 XT wird oft empfohlen, ist schnell und sparsam - manchmal sogar schneller als eine RTX 3060.
Ich würde die zurzeit nicht kaufen oder empfehlen. Ich kaufe keine Karte, die "3 fps" mehr bringt, aber zu einem ähnlichen Preis weniger VRAM, langsameres Raytracing und bei vielen nur PCIe 3.0 8x bietet.
Wie ich schon sagte: Die 6600 XT muss günstiger sein als eine 3060, die 6700 XT darf nur wenig mehr kosten. Fehlende Features...


----------



## ZeroZerp (7. März 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher, ob die spezialisierten Einheiten das nicht effizienter können und vor allem eben als eigene Einheiten, die ohne DLSS brachliegen würden, ohne weiteren Leistungsverlust mitgenutzt werden können.


Deshalb lagert man das auf die Tensor- Cores aus. Die machen das deutlich effizienter und seit Ampere mit allen Gewerken "concurrent".


Gaymer schrieb:


> NVidia-bashing. Wie z.B. die Freudenbekundungen und pure Häme darüber, dass sie gehackt wurden. Oder die unsachlichen und absurden Behauptung, das hätten sie selbst angezettelt, damit sie die Kryptosperren "hintenrum" selbst umgehen könnten.


Naja- Das Internet bringt halt oft das schlechteste im Menschen zum Vorschein. Ist natürlich unterste Schublade.
Ich wünsche niemandem beklaut, erpresst oder was weiss ich zu werden.



Gaymer schrieb:


> Das zeugt von einer solchen persönlichen Abneigung, die jede Rationalität hinter sich gelassen hat. Und das nimmt in den Foren immer weiter überhand.


Da man das ja inzwischen bei den Diskussionen einkalkulieren kann, ist dann ja auch alles nicht mehr so ernst zu nehmen, oder?


----------



## chill_eule (8. März 2022)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Euch ist es vielleicht entfallen, hier geht es um den Hack bei Nvidia und eine billige Erpressung.


*This!*

Schw*nzvergleiche zwischen AMD und Nvidia bitte woanders austragen, danke!


----------

